# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > General Lucid Dreaming >  >  Beginners Lucidity TaskClub - Progress Thread

## Matte87

*This thread contains the current week's task aswell as previous week's tasks. * 

*The tasks are divided into three categories, the basic one is also divided into two.* 

**  Normal Task 
** Basic Tasks. Divided into Active and Passive control.
 *  Advanced Task*

*You have 14 days on you to complete the assigned tasks.*

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Week 10-11* 

*Set yourself up for REM rebound.
Use any of the four elements (Fire, Earth, Wind, Water.)  Go with a DC somewhere.
Teleport.*

*Matte87: * (Fire)*
*nito89: **
*djpatch999: **
*FelicityPotter: **
*lemonDrops: * **
*solpic: **

*Congratulations to all of you!*

----------


## Matte87

*Week 1-2* 

*Recall dreams or fragments 10 days out of 14. 4 nights should include atleast 2 dreams each.
Activate 3 senses.  Interact with the enviroment.
Wreak havoc on the enviroment, no powers allowed.*

*hashmash89: * ** 
*grischkaja008: ** 
*Matte87: * * ** 
*lemonDrops: * **
*Sydney: **
*dreamguy1515: * **
*Crow360: * **
*mmoritz80: **
*LudoSiren: **

----------


## Matte87

*Week 3-5* 

*Recall 6 dreams or fragments in a single night.
Use any kind of super power.  Ask a DC to do something for you.
Free fall from a height that would normally kill you.*

*Matte87: * * * * (Flying,  Asked a DC to turn on the light)*
*hashmash89: * * * (Pyrokinesis, Asked a DC to help with flying)*
*Sydney: * (Summoning and Flying)*
*nito89: * * * *(Flying and Levitating, Asked a DC to help find another DC)*
*lemonDrops: * (Flying)*
*Crow360: * (Telekinesis)*
*mmoritz80: * (Asked a DC to transform)*
*solpic: * (Flying)*
*LabRat: * (Flying)*

----------


## Matte87

*Week 6-7* 

*Succeed in doing a WILD or DEILD
Make the dream brighter.  Do a good deed and a bad deed.
Defy the natural laws. No flying!*

*Matte87: * *  (Lit a girl's hair on fire, gave her a bunch of money after.)*
*nito89: **
*Crow360: * (Stole a shotgun, gave a man a bunch of money.)*

----------


## Matte87

*Week 8-9* 

*Recall a long dream by your own standards.
Drink something.  Punch a DC and ask a question.
Summon something extraordinary.*

*Matte87: **
*Crow360: * * * * (Had a smoothie, Summoned a big airship.)*
*nito89: * * *  (Summoned DG)*
*solpic: * * (Summoned a silver Ferrari.)*

----------

